
Ask HN: Nigerian entrepreneurs : How do you deal with PayPal restrictions? - Lordarminius
Do you have a workaround ? Or you just use another service ?
Other nationalities with similar issues please feel free to chime in.
======
smithmayowa
I'm Nigerian and also about to make use of flutterwave for processing payments
with my SaaS.

